# Giant launches new line-up of road and MTB shoes



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm glad they are doing this. We did not really have much in the way of choices for shoes.

Doh!!!!


----------



## jerryci (Oct 18, 2007)

"Biomechanics" consultants are great, but how about shoemaking experts that can teach you a thing or two about fit? Did Giant look into different kinds of "lasts" and how they fit different kinds of feet? After all, these are SHOES.


----------



## Ry (Aug 22, 2015)

They worked with i-generator
Seems like they know a thing or two about shoes...


----------

